# Uber now makes it impossible to take a snapshot of fare detail page



## ModernDayUberSlave (Dec 27, 2019)

Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

Literally just checked. You are 100% correct. My fare details for a ride show up extemely zoomed in, and I can't zoom out. Must be trying to combat all the negative press.

Btw, the fare I checked on, I received $5.12, Uber received $4.56, for 9 minutes and 3.4 miles.


----------



## ModernDayUberSlave (Dec 27, 2019)

At lwast thats better than the rates out here in Jacksonville. But point blank, after gas/expenses, we're little more than gig slaves.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


Uber is bleeding millions everyday despite all the revenue, they gotta take what they gotta take to just survive, so what do you want from them?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

And you can bet some code writer received another cash bonus and "Employee-of-the-Week" award for discovering yet another way to screw drivers over.


----------



## ModernDayUberSlave (Dec 27, 2019)

Just realized that Uber has jacked up there services to over 100% of what they pay there drivers. So essentially uber is mow making 60 to 65 percent of every ride. THEY ARE TRULY THE SCUM OF THE EARTH


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


Uber is Now taking 60%

I signed up for Uber taking 20%



ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Just realized that Uber has jacked up there services to over 100% of what they pay there drivers. So essentially uber is mow making 60 to 65 percent of every ride. THEY ARE TRULY THE SCUM OF THE EARTH


Time for Uber to buy our gas & pay our car notes !


----------



## ModernDayUberSlave (Dec 27, 2019)

This is how your fares details page now looks... this way you c as nnot tske s pucture of it to prove what everyone on earth as lready knows... Uber is the kiss if Death!


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

They're taking half the money, which makes them cab companies.

S U E T H E M!

You made $74 in 9 hours. $8 an hour before expenses.

The extra $11 was tips and doesn't count to what Uber owes you.


----------



## ModernDayUberSlave (Dec 27, 2019)

That is true... yet uber took 60 to 65 percent of every fare using "service fee" and "booking fee" as it's right to steal.

Here's our problem, we are quickly becoming a cast system, just like india.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber is bleeding millions everyday despite all the revenue, they gotta take what they gotta take to just survive, so what do you want from them?


Because Uber's been allowed to get away with hiding their financial data, we don't know WHERE the freaking money's going or how truly "broke" Uber is or isn't.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


That is just one of many reasons, why this industry needs government regulation. Until then, drivers, er uh partners &#128528;, will be continually sodomized by U/L!


----------



## ModernDayUberSlave (Dec 27, 2019)

NO truer words have ever been spoken, my friend!


----------



## fast driver (Sep 20, 2019)

It's a phone glitch? Mine doesn't show airport waiting queue anymore. Can someone confirm.


----------



## ModernDayUberSlave (Dec 27, 2019)

Its not a phone glitch if other members are confirming it.


----------



## fast driver (Sep 20, 2019)

Got it. Was referring to airport wait status. Turned off and on, and fixed the issue.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

IIRC, you mentioned in your other thread that you signed up four (?) months ago. You know what? You signed up for Uber to pay you $x.xx per mile and $x.xx per minute, not xx% of the fare. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


Quit quit quit. As long as you can turn the app on or off when you feel like it, and there's quick cash involved, people will drive. End of story


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


Hello to another New Member. :wink:

Fare Details look fine to me. No change on my account but it's always possible you experienced one of the Uber app's many glitches.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


Goodbye.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber will just continue to suck the life out of drivers and cars until all the good drivers and good cars are gone. What a business model!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Uber will just continue to suck the life out of drivers and cars until all the good drivers and good cars are gone. What a business model!


Posts like this does the same.


----------



## ModernDayUberSlave (Dec 27, 2019)

Troll dryver, when a fact is confir3by another member ots no longer a glitch, go away bro, no one likes you


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Troll dryver, when a fact is confir3by another member ots no longer a glitch, go away bro, no one likes you


You dont try to find a solution, you only want to bark and command.


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

I can still see it normally just like before


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> They're taking half the money, which makes them cab companies.
> 
> S U E T H E M!
> 
> ...


The cab company doesn't take half of what i make... it's less than that.

Last night they only took about $84 out of the $350 I brought in.


----------



## Dome (Feb 10, 2019)

The OP is correct as the attached notification was sent through the app 1 week ago. Seems only way for drivers to stop being screwed over by Uber is to either stay offline or class action (if you opted out). I find it rather strange the way they changed the trip details screen that makes it difficult or impossible to screenshot that page given how customer support always asks me to send a screenshot of issues I have with a fare.


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Can't wait to the day (Very soon) that I'll be on here bullshitting around and no longer driving for this POS company! Fk them!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Dome said:


> The OP is correct as the attached notification was sent through the app 1 week ago. Seems only way for drivers to stop being screwed over by Uber is to either stay offline or class action (if you opted out). I find it rather strange the way they changed the trip details screen that makes it difficult or impossible to screenshot that page given how customer support always asks me to send a screenshot of issues I have with a fare.


There is no change.

Are you aware that the ride details are available with the website where the treasure trove of details are also available? You can pdf anything by 1) having a pdf app and 2) use "print" option on "Share" menu, which generates a pdf preview. Then you click "pdf" on the top and a save as line appears on the bottom where you can rename the file and tgen click save. Then you have something more versatile than a screenshot. Another way to get to it is by following the link in the Pay Statement email you receive each time you recieve a payment either cash out or get direct deposit.



Grab my Keys said:


> Can't wait to the day (Very soon) that I'll be on here bullshitting around and no longer driving for this POS company! Fk them!


Do not be here "bullshitting around" after you stop. That would be trolling.


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

LADryver said:


> There is no change.
> 
> Are you aware that the ride details are available with the website where the treasure trove of details are also available? You can pdf anything by 1) having a pdf app and 2) use "print" option on "Share" menu, which generates a pdf preview. Then you click "pdf" on the top and a save as line appears on the bottom where you can rename the file and tgen click save. Then you have something more versatile than a screenshot. Another way to get to it is by following the link in the Pay Statement email you receive each time you recieve a payment either cash out or get direct deposit.
> 
> ...


I mean it in a way of having casual convos pertaining to the thread topic at hand and contributing to exposing uber as much as possible like everyone else is doing. No need to get all technical dude.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't see a problem with mine...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> You might want a napkin to wipe your mouth after you're done eating Uber's ass.


Grow up.

And goodbye.



Coachman said:


> I don't see a problem with mine...
> 
> View attachment 393823
> View attachment 393824


No change on my screen either.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Next page guys. "Fare details", No longer can a simple screenshot of the full total breakdown be taken. They enlarged it so it is not as easy to post meaningful examples to the untrained public eye. They did this to stop the social media spread of quick snapshot grabs showing rider fare with Ubers take in it.

They are preemptively preparing for a New Years Eve percentage slaughter of drivers.


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Next page guys. "Fare details", No longer can a simple screenshot of the full total breakdown be taken. They enlarged it so it is not as easy to post meaningful examples to the untrained public eye. They did this to stop the social media spread of quick snapshot grabs showing rider fare with Ubers take in it.
> 
> They are preemptively preparing for a New Years Eve percentage slaughter of drivers.


That would make sense on ubers part to try to hog up even more money in one fell swoop. They know they won't be around much longer so may as well do more shady shit to stall the inevitable.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

LADryver said:


> There is no change.
> 
> Are you aware that the ride details are available with the website where the treasure trove of details are also available? You can pdf anything by 1) having a pdf app and 2) use "print" option on "Share" menu, which generates a pdf preview. Then you click "pdf" on the top and a save as line appears on the bottom where you can rename the file and tgen click save. Then you have something more versatile than a screenshot. Another way to get to it is by following the link in the Pay Statement email you receive each time you recieve a payment either cash out or get direct deposit.
> 
> ...


i honestly dont understand former driver trolling around here after they stop driving....the day that i stop driving is the day you will no longer see me here...

rather then speculate what or what not they intend to do..just drive and make money or dont....


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> i honestly dont understand former driver trolling around here after they stop driving....the day that i stop driving is the day you will no longer see me here...
> 
> rather then speculate what or what not they intend to do..just drive and make money or dont....


Agreed, his comment though saying I was gonna troll is completely dishonest and making shit up at best making him a troll actually. Bullshitting means just reading and posting every blue moon as I've read content on this site since 2016.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Grab my Keys said:


> Agreed, his comment though saying I was gonna troll is completely dishonest and making shit up at best making him a troll actually. Bullshitting means just reading and posting every blue moon as I've read content on this site since 2016.


i recommend just let it bounce...in the big picture who cares what some guy you dont know or ever gonna meet says. just be who you are..f everyone else


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


You can access it better from the website.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


Guess what? We don't care.
&#128526;



ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Just realized that Uber has jacked up there services to over 100% of what they pay there drivers. So essentially uber is mow making 60 to 65 percent of every ride. THEY ARE TRULY THE SCUM OF THE EARTH


UBER ROCKS!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Don't worry, AB5 and a union contract is coming next year.

Make sure to tell everyone you know not to sign that stupid ballot initiative.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

MoreTips said:


> Next page guys. "Fare details", No longer can a simple screenshot of the full total breakdown be taken. They enlarged it


My "fare details" page hasn't changed. It's not zoomed in, and all the same info is there.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> That is true... yet uber took 60 to 65 percent of every fare using "service fee" and "booking fee" as it's right to steal.
> 
> Here's our problem, we are quickly becoming a cast system, just like india.


OMG such drama! If Uber is creating a "caste system", and you're considering drivers at the bottom of that system, you've got to consider that Uber couldn't do a damned thing to drivers without drivers' full cooperation.

You're not a victim, you're a willing and active participant. If you're dwelling at the bottom of the caste system, you can't blame Uber. Blame your own life choices.


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Biggest takeaway from this entire thread, come up with a major path you want to follow in life, use uber as a stepping stone and hustle like never before to get there so you'll never need them again. Simple.


----------



## ModernDayUberSlave (Dec 27, 2019)

Wow, its the FAre Details page. Scroll down all you geniuses



Coachman said:


> I don't see a problem with mine...
> 
> View attachment 393823
> View attachment 393824


Thats ttip details, not fare .. wow you guys are so amazing, yup... ill take advice from you.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Stop spreading lies. Drivers are taking at least 13000% (not typo!) of my fare paid, robbing Uber blind!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


Well, it's always been 3.99/hr .... not sure where your 0.99 went.



AveragePerson said:


> Uber is bleeding millions everyday despite all the revenue, they gotta take what they gotta take to just survive, so what do you want from them?


Exactly... support the company you partnering with, instead of biting the hand that feeds ya.... so typical of drivers... always wanting more.



ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Just realized that Uber has jacked up there services to over 100% of what they pay there drivers. So essentially uber is mow making 60 to 65 percent of every ride. THEY ARE TRULY THE SCUM OF THE EARTH


Really? they give you a cut for what? driving around and listening to music and you want more? I don't see you coding a platform and shaking down politicians to get into markets.... you think that is free? or any easier than driving around? You think driving around deserves 60%? come on.



TomTheAnt said:


> IIRC, you mentioned in your other thread that you signed up four (?) months ago. You know what? You signed up for Uber to pay you $x.xx per mile and $x.xx per minute, not xx% of the fare. &#129335;‍♂


I know right?! some drivers cannot be trusted... they want more and more.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

@dmoney155 your name reminded me of this lol


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Grab my Keys said:


> Can't wait to the day (Very soon) that I'll be on here bullshitting around and no longer driving for this POS company! Fk them!


Why not today be the day?



HonoluluHoku said:


> My "fare details" page hasn't changed. It's not zoomed in, and all the same info is there.
> 
> View attachment 394015
> 
> View attachment 394016


Dufus probably have zoom turned on on his phone lol.



Grab my Keys said:


> Biggest takeaway from this entire thread, come up with a major path you want to follow in life, use uber as a stepping stone and hustle like never before to get there so you'll never need them again. Simple.


No no no, drivers want to sit on their asses listening to music while someone else gives them money... and then more money, because what they do is so great that they deserve it all.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

The reason why taxi was pay good money is not because the service is highly valuable or the drivers are skilled but because there is an artificial limit on the supply, causing price to artificially inflated. Uber just correct the market to it's more natural state with competition.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Wow, its the FAre Details page. Scroll down all you geniuses
> 
> 
> Moron, thats ttip details, not fare .. wow you guys are so amazing, yup... ill take advice from you.


Can you please respond to my post with the pics of "FARE DETAILS"? Not trying to start sh*t, just wondering what your reaction or explanation is.

Maybe you need to reinstall the app.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Can you please respond to my post with the pics of "FARE DETAILS"? Not trying to start sh*t, just wondering what your reaction or explanation is.
> 
> Maybe you need to reinstall the app.


how much of my $0.03 fare do you reckon the driver got? I think all my drivers are paid handsomely from a % perspective of the overall fare i paid. I think your app might be glitched and you should try reinstalling too to get such good payout ratio (%).


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> how much of my $0.03 fare do you reckon the driver got? I think all my drivers are paid handsomely from a % perspective of the overall fare i paid. I think your app might be glitched and you should try reinstalling too to get such good payout ratio (%).
> 
> View attachment 394148


What? No, my app isn't glitched; my "fare details" is coming through fine, as you can see in the images I posted.

Or you're being deliberately obtuse, which I don't have time for.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> The reason why taxi was pay good money is not because the service is highly valuable or the drivers are skilled but because there is an artificial limit on the supply, causing price to artificially inflated. Uber just correct the market to it's more natural state with competition.


Not quite. Uber created legislation basically causing them to have a an oligopoly with Lyft and the few taxi companies, thus enabling themselves to take half the fare. The market for rideshare companies is artificially limited.

The price the client pays for the service may be about right but if I could form my own cab company I would do so and then I wouldn't have to give a cut to Uber/Lyft/YellowCab


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

HonoluluHoku said:


> What? No, my app isn't glitched; my "fare details" is coming through fine, as you can see in the images I posted.
> 
> Or *you're being deliberately obtuse*, which I don't have time for.


$17-18 for 18 minutes of work seems like a glitched app for me. Report this to Uber immediately so a patch can be sent out.

pro-tip: nobody says that anymore, only boomers use phrases like that.



Trafficat said:


> Not quite. Uber created legislation basically causing them to have a an oligopoly with Lyft and the few taxi companies, thus enabling themselves to take half the fare. The market for rideshare companies is artificially limited.
> 
> The price the client pays for the service may be about right but if I could form my own cab company I would do so and then I wouldn't have to give a cut to Uber/Lyft/YellowCab


If Uber & Lyft have an oligopoly that means the natural competition would have driven the price even lower had it not been an oligopoly.

Nothing is stopping anyone from making Uber V.2 , you are limited by your capital and resource, which is a natural barrier to entry but not one of legislation.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Nothing is stopping anyone from making Uber V.2 , you are limited by your capital and resource, which is a natural barrier to entry but not one of legislation.


Many (most?) regions have regulatory laws and insurance requirements that create entry barriers unrelated to natural market generated ones.

E.g: https://www.state.nj.us/mvc/pdf/business/TNC-1.pdf


----------



## Dome (Feb 10, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> The reason why taxi was pay good money is not because the service is highly valuable or the drivers are skilled but because there is an artificial limit on the supply, causing price to artificially inflated. Uber just correct the market to it's more natural state with competition.


There's no true competition when Uber and Lyft literally copies each other rates. 2nd you can't compare an industry of small independent services to an industry that has billions of investment capital and the ability to offload operational expenses to its service providers which in turn allows them to surpress cost of the service being provided. If drivers haven't realized by now why taxis charged what they did, then you just don't understand the true cost to provide transportation.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> $17-18 for 18 minutes of work seems like a glitched app for me. Report this to Uber immediately so a patch can be sent out.
> 
> pro-tip: nobody says that anymore, only boomers use phrases like that.


The guy saying "pro-tip" is telling someone else they're using stale terms. Thanks for the laugh.

No glitches here. I just make more money than you because I select better trips, the rates are higher, and I usually do OK in tips.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

If you can see it there is a way to capture it. Just take a real picture of it with a camera.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber is Now taking 60%
> 
> I signed up for Uber taking 20%
> 
> ...


Uber is a piece of ____ ...I mean a technology company. Come on now! -o:


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

try putting your thumb and forefinger about an inch apart on the screen and bring them together.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


Mine are normal size and I can do screenshots if I wanted too. Maybe regional?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

HonoluluHoku said:


> The guy saying "pro-tip" is telling someone else they're using stale terms. Thanks for the laugh.
> 
> No glitches here. I just make more money than you because I select better trips, the rates are higher, and I usually do OK in tips.


Goes to show how much a relic one can be if you don't know pro tip is still in fashion.

I'm not even a Uber driver so idk why you are comparing yourself to me.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Disgusted38 said:


> Mine are normal size and I can do screenshots if I wanted too. Maybe regional?


Maybe a glitch?

Maybe operator error?

Or with a Slave account name more likely just another sock puppet.


----------



## 051293848 (Aug 25, 2019)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


You should get a Tesla to save on gas ask our friend @Ojuice how's he's doing


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Next page guys. "Fare details", No longer can a simple screenshot of the full total breakdown be taken. They enlarged it so it is not as easy to post meaningful examples to the untrained public eye. They did this to stop the social media spread of quick snapshot grabs showing rider fare with Ubers take in it.
> 
> They are preemptively preparing for a New Years Eve percentage slaughter of drivers.


My most recent rrip, 12/20/2019


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

I see any short to medium trip they now take over 50%.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> My most recent rrip, 12/20/2019
> View attachment 394746


Looks like damn good pay to me. Great to see Uber on the road to profitability! &#128077;

My two cents 
&#128526;


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't want to read 4 pages of responses, but aren't your earnings for the entire year accessible at anytime? Why do you need a screen shot?

74 dollars for 16 trips? No way. 16 trips is a whole day, should be 300-400 for that. If that happened to me more than once I would be looking to make money somewhere else.

I only did one trip last week, $12.50 for under 2 miles and about 4 minutes and a $4.50 surge ($3 tip). I'll look to see what Uber took later.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Hahaha, wow.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Just realized that Uber has jacked up there services to over 100% of what they pay there drivers. So essentially uber is mow making 60 to 65 percent of every ride. THEY ARE TRULY THE SCUM OF THE EARTH


Their and their


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


Wendy's job looking good right about now


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Just realized that Uber has jacked up there services to over 100% of what they pay there drivers. So essentially uber is mow making 60 to 65 percent of every ride. THEY ARE TRULY THE SCUM OF THE EARTH


Drivers are receiving what they're worth.

UBER ROCKS!!!
&#128526;



ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Just realized that Uber has jacked up there services to over 100% of what they pay there drivers. So essentially uber is mow making 60 to 65 percent of every ride. THEY ARE TRULY THE SCUM OF THE EARTH


Looks like you've named yourself appropriately. &#129315;


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the **** does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. ****, IM DONE!


It's still there. It's just set to portrait mode.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

my sreenshots work ok


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

It's called responsive html and css, looks like the app is showing the full version of the page, partners.uber.com is also showing the desktop version on the phone.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber is Now taking 60%
> 
> I signed up for Uber taking 20%
> 
> ...


Ridesharing is not the problem. 
Drivers accept this BS.
I predict it will get worse in 2020.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Ridesharing has turned into rideGIVING!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Next page guys. "Fare details", No longer can a simple screenshot of the full total breakdown be taken. They enlarged it so it is not as easy to post meaningful examples to the untrained public eye. They did this to stop the social media spread of quick snapshot grabs showing rider fare with Ubers take in it.
> 
> They are preemptively preparing for a New Years Eve percentage slaughter of drivers.


Pdfs are better than screenshots and give the same or better data. uber.com, log in.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Ridesharing is not the problem.
> Drivers accept this BS.
> I predict it will get worse in 2020.


Totally agreed to, and fully support, Uber's current pay structure.

Hoping to see Uber reach profitability soon!
UBER ROCKS! &#128184;&#127974;⛳&#127958;


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

You can copy and paste the large zoomed in screen from your phone.
Like I did on this.

Wed, January 1, 1:31 PM

You Receive

Base Fare
$0.94
Distance (12.69 mi × $0.70499685/mi)
$8.95
Time (20.13 min × $0.23998509/min)
$4.83
Surge
$2.00
Share Adjustment
$4.21
*Total
$20.93*
Your earnings are always calculated the same way. On every trip you provide, you earn your base fare, plus time and/or distance rates for the length of the trip, plus applicable tolls, fees, surge/Boost, and promotions. To see your rates anytime, see Fares in the menu.
Rider Pays

Rider Price
$38.38
*Rider Payment
$38.38*
Includes any booking fees, pass-through fees, contributions, and reimbursable costs such as tolls paid by the rider.
Uber Receives

Service Fee
$11.15
Booking Fee
$2.80
*Total
$13.95*
Negative numbers represent an amount paid for by Uber and related entities. Does not include weekly promotions.
Others

Rider Fee
$3.50
*Total
$3.50*
These charges relate to obligations imposed by governmental entities or other third parties. The charges may be passed through to those third parties. Alternatively, the charges may be collected and retained by Uber or Uber-related entities to help cover associated costs incurred or paid.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

I go out 6 days a week. I stayed home today the 01/01/2020. In
the morning I will check the app nonsense.


----------



## Mainmast (Jul 26, 2016)

ModernDayUberSlave said:


> Once agian the scumbags at uber have changed the app so we cannot prove just how much they really suck! You can no longer take a snapshot of the details page showing an individual fare. It's huge and nothing fits on your screen. I justed worked 14 not the B.S 7 Uber states, I gave 16 rides and made $84.00 , how the @@@@ does that make sense to anyone? The last ride took 25 minutes and I was paid 10.81, yet on the same ride Uber got 11.71, They are straight trash, take away the gas money, just the gas money.... and i made 3 dillars an hour. @@@@, IM DONE!


It's probably not an option for most people but if you root your phone it is possible to override that setting. I set my bank straight on a couple of things, bank apps also do not let you take screen shots.


----------

